# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Технический прогресс

## brusnika

...

----------


## tempo

Причём тут технический прогресс?
Потребительствоо и тупость вполне возможны без него.
это как с молотком: можно забить гвоздь, а можно и соседа.
Или можно отполировать молоток и бессмысленно пялиться в отражение... что мы и имеем в случае с котиками в соцсетях.

----------


## brusnika

...

----------


## June

> Через каждое слово мат.


 


> И это пиздец, товарищи.


 Согласен.

Вообще, я на работе сталкиваюсь с молодёжью, которая адекватнее меня. Но это результат селекции, к нам кого попало не берут. В среднем по стране ситуация ухудшается. Отрицательный отбор. Лучшие уезжают, спиваются, самоубиваются, потомства не оставляют.

----------


## brusnika

....

----------


## Nabat

> Мне кажется общество просто деградирует с каждым годом.


 Если это и секрет, то секрет Полишинеля)
А если серьезно, то деградация населения - целенаправленная глобальная политика. Меньше всего, что нужно мировой элите - критически мыслящие люди.

----------


## tempo

brusnika, я прослеживаю идиотическое пользование техническими штучками.
В айфоне нет ничего плохого, если им пользоваться разумно.
В самолёте тоже.
В роботе-пылесосе, который дарит мне полчаса за раз.
В электронной почте. В лазере. В полёте на Луну.
И т.д.

Убивать время можно было и раньше, ну хоть игрой в кости, которая к тому же иногда переходила в весьма деструктивные, даже без огнестрельного оружия, действия  :Smile: 

И процент дебилов тогда был не меньше, думаю. Любители пергаментных книг и папирусов это всегда замечали, только тогда от дебила до дебила было 10 км, а сейчас - 10 м.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## June

> А если серьезно, то деградация населения - целенаправленная глобальная политика.


 Я кое в чём солидарен с мировой закулисой. Во времена моего детства самым сложным вычислительным устройством, доступным любому индивидууму, был калькулятор. Когда я учился в средней школе, брат говорил, что в США персональный компьютер может себе позволить практически любой инженер. Сейчас у каждого школьника в кармане многоядерный компьютер, по сравнению с которым тот компьютер, про который рассказывал брат, дешёвый калькулятор. Если теми же темпами начнёт развиваться ядерная физика, через несколько десятков лет любой школьник сможет изготовить ядерную бомбу в своей комнате, и тогда вопрос уничтожения всего живого на земле станет вопросом времени, очень небольшого времени.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

**

----------


## tempo

brusnika, деградация - да. Но не вследствие технического прогресса.
В причинах я соглашусь, скорее, с Nabat. С поправкой: скорее, имеет место самоорганизация человекоедов, чем некое Мировая Закулиса как реальный орган.
Но, так как лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть, предлагаю нанести немедленный превентивно-показательный ядерный удар. К примеру, по Жоре Соросу и имевшей несчастье его приютить местности  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Как Фейсбук и Твиттер нарочно усугубляют нашу зависимость.
отмотайте ролик на 9 мин. 12 сек.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2la5sXYTpI

----------


## Nabat

> Я кое в чём солидарен с мировой закулисой. ...любой школьник сможет изготовить ядерную бомбу в своей комнате, и тогда вопрос уничтожения всего живого на земле станет вопросом времени, очень небольшого времени.


 Это ты лишнего хватанул. Попробуй сделать в домашних условиях порох, который китайцы открыли в VI веке. Тут вопрос в социальном ключе: проглотит "пипл" очередную порцию ограничения свобод или восстанет.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## tempo

brusnika, ведьм на костре прекрасно жгли без всякого прогресса, зомбируя направо и налево.
Развития боятся те, кто не догоняет время, и хочет всех опустить до своего уровня, вместо того, чтоб хотя бы пожелать уходящим вперёд счастливого пути, раз уж не в силах помочь.
Некрасивая модель поведения.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## tempo

brusnika, ну зачем я стану тормозить прогресс, если не считаю его злом?

----------


## June

> Это ты лишнего хватанул. Попробуй сделать в домашних условиях порох, который китайцы открыли в VI веке.


 Не пробовал. Во времена моего детства интернетов не было и рецепт пороха найти было сложнее. Но мы делали бомбы из магниевой стружки и марганцовки в качестве окислителя. Запал из охотничьей спички или бумаги, пропитанной селитрой, которая выделяет кислород при нагревании. Взрывалось очень эффектно.




> Тут вопрос в социальном ключе: проглотит "пипл" очередную порцию ограничения свобод или восстанет.


 97% проглотит, с оставшимися 3% придётся что-то делать.

----------


## tempo

Джунчег, ты очень сильно недооцениваешь собственную и такого же, как ты, субсрата, редкость.
Вас не более 0.3%, хвала аллаху  :Smile:

----------


## Чувак

Ну надо же, кто-то кроме меня это видит. Вчера я выбросил из жизни еще двух друзей, потому что они на мой взгляд дибилы и общаться с ними дальше смысла нет. Виноват ли Интернет в дибилизации? Сложный вопрос. Возможно да, а может быть он просто показывает настоящую сущность людей, которую раньше не было видно. Я долго размышлял на эту тему, но так и не могу понять что является причиной дибилизации. Кто-то скажет что телевизор. Но нет, чтобы смотреть телевизор надо изначально быть тупым! И да, Интернет это всего лишь инструмент, можно репостить всякую чушь, а можно читать научную литературу например. У меня даже есть предположение, что есть нечто, специально дибилизирующее, некие приборы, которые действуют на мозг! Но почему у меня иммунитет? Ведь если бы я был таким же, я бы этого не замечал. У автора похоже тоже иммунитет так как он это УВИДЕЛ.

----------


## June

*Чувак*, из чего состоит греческий салат? Из сыра, или из овощей? Он состоит и из сыра, и из овощей, и из других ингредиентов. Так же и интернет/технический прогресс. Он и дебилизирует, и образовывает, и даёт возможность заработать, делает международные звонки практически бесплатными, позволяет бронировать билеты/гостиницы не выходя из дома, совершать покупки в зарубежных интернет-магазинах, и т.д. и т.п.. Каждый использует его по-своему.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Nabat

> не согласна по поводу того, что инет образовывает.


 Интернет сам по себе никого не образовывает. Образовывает или образовывается человек, а интернет - это лишь инструмент. И как любой инструмент его можно использовать в совершенно разных целях. 
Вот, например, молоток. Им можно проломить голову себе, можно соседу, а можно и с его помощью соорудить что нибудь полезное.

----------


## Чувак

> Может быть, настанет когда-то время, когда в инете будет содержаться действительно ценная, достоверная, актуальная на сегодняшний день инфа,


 Информацию ты ищешь и черпаешь сам. Мне это напомнило день, когда я пошел в бибилиотеку чтобы взять там книжки по программированию для ложения меня в психушку (ибо в психушке интернета нет). Но что я получил? Я нашел в библиотеке только книги 80х годов. Это бейсик, фортран и прочая устаревшая хрень. Сами книги тоже выглядели как артефакт из прошлого. В итоге я ничего там не взял, а нашел нормальные книги в Интернете по объявлениям. Такчто Интернет не только дает информацию, но еще и доступ к источникам информации.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## tempo

> Что здесь с редактированием сообщений? Пишу с телефона. Пишет с ошибками. Редактировать невозможно. Ну что за дела?


 Смартфон - исчадие технического прогресса!

НЕМЕДЛЕННО БРОСЬ ЭТУ ГАДОСТЬ!

И я тоже брошу адский ноутбук, и стану читать-писать благонравно и экологично - шрифтом Брайля.
И в магазин буду ходить ножками, щупая дорогу белой палочкой. Ибо заказ продуктов через интернет меня поработит больше, чем сломанная зимой о невидимый мне гололёд нога.

brusnika, извини, и не сочти за попытку оскорбить: тебе случалось ли лечиться у псих(олога/атра)? Чисто ради лучшего понимания. Вон Чувак, Джун и многие другие тут этого не скрывают.

----------


## Чувак

brusnika, вы считаете что дибилизация происходит изза интернета. Но ведь раньше тоже был Интернет. Я подключился к нему 20 лет назад. И он был другой. Люди там были нормальные. Я считаю, что причина тому - подключались только те, у кого на это мозгов хватило. Сейчас же для выхода в Интернет мозгов не надо. И мы видим просто всех людей в их настоящем виде. Тоесть Интернет он ни в чем не виноват. Он просто показывает людей как они есть. А откуда они такие взялись вот это вопрос.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Чувак

tempo, насчет психушки (раз уж пошел такой чатик), у меня две ходки. Первая в 19 лет за попытку самоубийства. Но там была скорее не попытка, а так юношеское баловство. Вторая в 36 лет за... просто сам пришёл и сказал положите меня в психушку. И скоро наверное будет третья. За бухание.  :Smile:

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## tempo

brusnika, извиниТЕ.
К некоторым я обращаюсь на "ты" взаимно, к некоторым - из неуважения, а вот к вам случилось по ошибке.

Ёрничанье - лишь фон. Суть - расхождение вашей декларации и вашей практики. Я бы даже сказал, расщепление. Отсюда и вопрос, не случалось ли по жизни щепу обратно склеивать.
И на этот вопрос ответа не дано. А хотелось бы, так как спорить с обладателем idea fix хоть и забавно, но непродуктивно.

----------


## tempo

Чувак, я всегда считал, что водка - зло  :Smile: 
Но!
Проклятый прогресс предоставляет столько возможностей занять себя, что не понимаю - ну нах оно, бухло, надо??

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Wasted

А я думаю, что дебилизация и отупление — следствие не НТР, а всего-навсего роста общей численности населения без прополки войной, как это было раньше. Феминизм третьей волны, например, зародился ещё до интернета и прочих смартфонов. Слышали про эксперимент "Вселенная 25"? Так вот, мы, люди, сейчас повторяем его на себе в глобальном масштабе. И с нами происходит то же, что и с мышами в эксперименте.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, совсем не факт, что война выпалывает худших.
У труса и подлеца шансы выжить выше.

----------


## Чувак

Wasted, очень интересная теория. я даже призадумался над ней. Но пока башка не соображает. На трезвую голову надо будет снова прочитать про эксперимент и родить мнение. 
tempo, война не убирает лучших или худших, она убирает всех.

----------


## Чувак

Изучил эксперимент на трезвую голову. И да, я соглашусь с тем, что возможно причина тотального дибилизма - это житие без войн. Но тут тоже возникает вопрос: да, перенаселение. да, образование неких нестандартных групп. Но сам тупизм в головах то откуда? У меня есть еще одна теория: умным тут не место. Если чел умный, к примеру отличник по математике, как он применит этот свой ум? Сейчас важно что? Деньги. Всё остальное покупается за них же. А чтобы их получать надо быть умным? Нет. Надо быть скорее хитрым, нечестным, наглым, уметь обманывать. Умный ведь он всего лишь понимает некоторые вещи, в том числе и то, что смысла жить нет. Мне еще в школе говорили что отличники обычно вешаются. Отличник в школе, отличник в институте, а дальше что? Грузчик? Дворник? Ага. Я общался с человеком у которого два высших образования и он работал грузчиком. Умный ли он? Да. Где он в социуме? В самом низу. Теперь о двоечниках. Умные ли они? Нет. Но не секрет, что именно они пользуются популярностью у самочек. Это уже огромный плюс - они создадут семью. Более того, у них есть другие нужные качества - дерзость, смелость, пофигизм, наглость, короче всё то о чем я и говорил выше! 
	Так вот, поэтому именно неумные размножаются и живут, и это есть причина отупления (в теории). А еще сейчас они поселились в интернетах и их дети тоже там же. Отсюда и цитатки вам в ленту и прочее. 
Как вам такая теория?

----------


## Wasted

По-моему, так ерунда теория. Да, это у нас отличники часто не приспособлены к "реальной" жизни, а в тех же Штатах если хорошо учишься, то гарантированно получишь нормальную работу. Пусть и не станешь боссом в силу отсутствия нужных качеств личности, но и грузчиком не будешь тоже.... Если сам не захочешь дауншифтнуться, конечно. Но я ухожу от темы. Причина такого массового отупления, как я думаю, в том что слишком просто стало многим жить, льдом впервые за историю наелись досыта, оделись в новые шмотки, вселились в отдельные комфортные жилища. А чем занять голову, когда не нужно ее ломать в поисках куска хлеба, пока не придумали (или тупо лень). Вот и ударяются во все тяжкие. Как в эксперименте мыши, короче.

----------


## Чувак

Тут надо задать вопрос, а рассуждаем мы про нашу родину или про мир в целом? Мир то не отупел вроде как. Только отдельные территории...

----------


## Wasted

Скорее, вопрос нужно задавать в таком ключе: является ли наблюдаемая картина свидетельством действительного отупения homo sapiens либо лишь наглядным проявлением того, что ранее было скрыто от всеобщего созерцания за недоступностью технических для этого средств? Прогресс информационных технологий сделал возможным для любой посредственности заявить о себе на весь мир, когда ранее она прозябла бы в пределах своей деревни.

----------


## Чувак

Нет, за пределами интернетов тоже самое. Некоторые даже не знают что такое эти ваши интернеты. И нах они им не нужон. Это в 2019 году. Это все равно что не знать что такое... газовая плита или... автомобиль.

----------


## 4ёрный

Миром правит кучка грёбаных торгашей. А им умных - даром не нать.

----------


## Чувак

Да, но как они это делают? С помощью чего? Вот это я и хочу выяснить.

----------


## Wasted

> Нет, за пределами интернетов тоже самое. Некоторые даже не знают что такое эти ваши интернеты. И нах они им не нужон. Это в 2019 году. Это все равно что не знать что такое... газовая плита или... автомобиль.


 Ну а тридцать лет назад интернетов вообще не было, и вся людская тупиздна не выходила за рамки их каждодневных отношений, вот о чем я толкую

----------


## Wasted

> Миром правит кучка грёбаных торгашей. А им умных - даром не нать.


 
Не то чтобы правит — просто наживается и живёт безбедно. Их дети могут стать такими же тупизднями с силиконовыми губами.

----------


## 4ёрный

Основное, пожалуй, что приводит к отупению - это правило "любой каприз ща ваши деньги". Раньше, испытывая бытовые трудности, человек включал думалку и что-то делал руками, попутно развивая мозг. Теперь же всё можно купить "в два клика". Даже дети уже на уроках труда не делают табуретки. А на предприятии, где я работаю, 99% не умеют читать чертежи, а люди с высшим образованием делают простейшие грамматические ошибки. Досадно всё это...

----------


## Чувак

Грамматические ошибки, это да. Такое чувство, что они вообще не учились в школе. Одно дело песать намеренно это типа такая фишка. А другое дело когда ться и тся не могут написать правильно. И при этом выёживаются. Что вообще происходит? Такого небыло за всю историю. Я просто  охреневаю. Эти ошибки даже на баннерах на улице. О, господи, бог. Мы живём в такую эпоху, которую потом будут вспоминать как нечто самое тупное за всю историю. Хотя, дальше наверное, хуже.

----------


## 4ёрный

Сегодня видел пример тупости. В передвижную мойку "керхер" в бак с надписью "only diesel fuel" неизвестным пользователем было налито моющее средство в количестве достаточном для скоропостижной кончины агрегата. Пилять! Ну не знаешь английского, хрен с ним. Но спроси у механиков или инструкцию прочти!
Так и живём.... Строим светлое будущее. А всё лучшее почему-то оставляем в прошлом.

----------


## Wasted

Жесть как она есть...

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Хе-хе, и как я не увидел эту тему раньше. Ну, выскажусь.
0) Учебники от учёных.. Ну-ну, возьми в руки современные учебники. До сих пор используют наработки учебников сорокалетней давности, вырезая часть нужной информации. В учебниках ничего нового не появляется, а только на убыль идёт.
1) Нет книги в интернете - попробуй найти не в свободном доступе, а купить электронную версию. Свежие книги в электронной версии выходят раньше, чем появляются на полках магазинов.
2) Если уж интернет не образоввывает, то и заставить деградировать не может. Это ведь "просто инструмент".
3) Среди более старшего поколения, особенно в районе 40-50 лет, увы, встретить тупых значительно легче. У данной части населения основные потребности и цели в жизни - исключительно физиологические.
4) Прогресс даёт каждому возможность развиваться в творчестве быстро и эффективно, с результатом и возможностью быть услышанным. 
5) Одному сварщику надоело быть сварщиком. За 3 месяца выучил питон+джамбо и пошёл в веб-программирование. 
Мне надоело заниматься физическим трудом (то столярка, то металлоконструкции) , подучил с# и с++, в итоге полностью ушёл в программирование и преподавание. Времени свободного больше, доход выше, работа нравится. 
6) Ну и, в конце концов, можно общаться с другими, причём, вне зависимости от расстояния. 
PS) Раньше умным был тот, кто знал, когда картошку закопать, а когда выкопать, куда свинье в шею втыкать нож и как разделывать тушу. Если судить по этим критериям, то да, я крайне тупой. Мне это каждый раз пытаются объяснить седые старики с запахом похмелья, находясь в городе-миллионнике, с коими я по прошлой работе иногда сталкивался.

----------


## June

А я и картошку на даче сажаю. Особенно вкусная получается, когда она молодая, июньская, прямо сахарная, и по твёрдости как пюре. Осенняя погрубее. Но в основном, конечно, корни извлекаю квадратные, как пел Высоцкий, по десять раз на дню)

----------


## Wasted

> А я и картошку на даче сажаю. Особенно вкусная получается, когда она молодая, июньская, прямо сахарная, и по твёрдости как пюре. Осенняя погрубее. Но в основном, конечно, корни извлекаю квадратные, как пел Высоцкий, по десять раз на дню)


 А я вообще за городом живу. Лепота! Только что ездить напрягает, но с другой стороны, разве час езды это расстояние? Зато какой кайф приехать вечером в деревню и идти пешком по пустой улице под звёздами!

----------


## microbe

Ладно фигню пьяный сморозил...

----------


## microbe

Да в инете информация скорее тривиальная, но не актуальная. Хотя смотря какую сферу рассматривать тот же web и DevOps как хайп сейчас много инфы. Ну бывает так что за тривиальные задачи никто не платит, ибо их полно в свободном доступе. Изучайте javascript/PHP и множество framework-ов и будет что намазать на хлеб с маслом :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> Да в инете информация скорее тривиальная, но не актуальная. Хотя смотря какую сферу рассматривать тот же web и DevOps как хайп сейчас много инфы. Ну бывает так что за тривиальные задачи никто не платит, ибо их полно в свободном доступе. Изучайте javascript/PHP и множество framework-ов и будет что намазать на хлеб с маслом


 
И налить в стакан)))

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Грамматические ошибки, это да. Такое чувство, что они вообще не учились в школе. Одно дело песать намеренно это типа такая фишка. А другое дело когда ться и тся не могут написать правильно. И при этом выёживаются. Что вообще происходит? Такого небыло за всю историю. Я просто  охреневаю. Эти ошибки даже на баннерах на улице. О, господи, бог. Мы живём в такую эпоху, которую потом будут вспоминать как нечто самое тупное за всю историю. Хотя, дальше наверное, хуже.


 Конечно, бывало, что меня раньше раздражала неграмотность, но пришла к мысли, что не стоит на этом зацикливаться. Черт, но я все равно не понимаю, почему некоторые люди презирают других из-за грамматических ошибок? Особенно, когда текст с ними остаётся примерно таким же читабельным. Просто в этом нет смысла делать какие-то выводы о личности. А если кто-то поспорит, что если человек много читает, то и пишет грамотно. То я скажу, что, во-первых, можно читать всякую херню по типу космополитен. А во-вторых, память бывает нескольких видов, и визуальная не у всех так развита. Например, много людей пользуются смартфонами, обычно они читают соц сети, конечно объем прочитанного не с размером в книгу, но факт остаётся фактом, многие в основном читают, играют на смартфонах не так уж много. И вот теперь свяжите грамматические ошибки и чтение. В-третьих, возьмём, процитированное мною выше, в качестве примера, у тебя в этом абзаце достаточно ошибок в плане пунктуации и грамматики , не исключаю, что ты просто писал по-быстрому на каком-нибудь неудобном устройстве, и тебе лень было редактировать, что я сама, кстати, этим грешу, а возможно ты не знаешь некоторые правила, но это не говорит о том, что ты за человек в целом.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

В общем, поздно я успела, многие тут за меня уже высказали интересное. Но, пожалуй, добавлю того, чего тут не было.

Если по теме поста, то я считаю, что за интернетом есть будущее, он помогает объединиться с какой-то общей целью, делиться мнением и информацией. Насчёт последнего, тут просто надо искать нормальные источники. Если использовать только бумажные носители и телевидение, то это будет всяко похуже в плане достоверности и удобства.
Тому же из-за интернета молодое поколение смогло укрепить какие-то общие взгляды на жизнь, не опираясь на стереотипы старшего поколения, они стали лояльнее относится к таким вещам, как тот же гомосексуализм, чайлдфри и т.д. Правильно тут один пользователь сказал, что мы просто до эпохи интернета не замечали тупых людей, потому что они не могли дать о себе знать. К тому же не забываем, какой сейчас процент школьников имеют доступ к всемирной паутине. Хотя мы все были такими, но общий фон это все равно создает. Да тот же троллинг порой не только обретает смысл, чтобы посмеяться, но и помогает раскрыть проблемы общества, потому что самое вкусное для тролля, это люди, которые свято верят в идею без каких-то аргументов и неосознанно, и кидаются в агрессию, когда сама идея начинает сыпаться. Ну и конечно есть подвид троллинга, когда все сводится к банальному оскорблению. Но если смотреть это со стороны, то это учит нас тому, что не надо на слова так много обращать внимания, пока нет определенных действий, они означают ровным счётом ничего. Что не надо из-за этого бить кому-то морду, потому что это глупо, и каждый имеет право на свое мнение. 

Считаю, что проблема тупости общества не в эпохе цифровых технологий, а в другом.

----------


## microbe

Трудно создать что-то новое, ибо консерватизм не то... У меня просто мозг тупой ибо пьяный сейчас в хлам, ха-ха...)))

----------


## microbe

Зачем пенять на кого-то, попробуйте создать сами что-то новое? Хотя в своей области, я вот программист не могу ничего нового создать, даже в области игр, вот Пажитнов создал Тетрис, а Имабаяси создал сокобан, Кармак сами знаете что создал... Я вообще не представляю как создать что-то новое в области игр. Даже приложение трудно придумать новое по себе знаю!!! Так что не надо пенять на других в техническом прогрессе, ибо такие же люди как вы. Пока идёт накопление дальше будет реализация.

----------

